# new frontiers



## bh76 (Sep 28, 2012)

So i am a bit ld and my wife hd. Sex has always been rather vanilla. After a bit of tequila one night she agreed to watch porn with me. Now she tells me she can't stop thinking about the porn and spicing up our sex life. Score! Now i have a bit of dilemma. How hardcore to go with. Should i go slow and see what she can tolerate or go hardcore and back down to a more tame level? Anyone have experience with this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

My wife used to be the same way to the point of almost prudish. I did the same thing by watching a little porn with her. I have found that the Adam & Eve website has a good share of "couples" porn and stuff that is more female safe. In a case such as this...follow HER lead.

Also, this is gonna be a great way to open up your sexual desires communication!! BONUS!


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

I think it's better if you don't go hardcore. My wife and I watched porn every now and then, but never hardcore. She likes to watch if the man are good looking, the woman does not looks "****tish" (though I never really understand the concept of looking "****tish"), it is one-in-one (no threesomes or gangbangs), and the setting of the film is "married couple" mode or "lovers" mode. And don't overdo it.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

^^^ Now THAT is the spirit!!


----------



## Lionlady (Sep 12, 2012)

Well, what about the porn did she like? I would ask her what she found interesting and what she might want to try. Are you asking what porn you should show her? She can browse herself on one of the many porn sites out there and show you what she likes.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

take her to a few porn sites and let her pick what she wants to watch. If she wants you to pick, you could ask her if there are some things she feels NOT ready to watch or Never ready to watch. Then you can pick accordingly. When I first started watching porn with my H I was too shy to pick something, even though I had several thoughts about what I wanted to watch. Now... Not so shy about it.


----------



## bh76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks all. I will let her search out what she thinks she'll enjoy. Lord knows it won't be the more shocking type stuff but i think anything is a good start.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

